# wdm installieren?? fehlende libwraster :/

## Basti_litho

Hallo, 

ich versuche hier gerade wdm zu installieren, da ich kein gnome oder kde habe (gewollt) und xdm mir keine auswahl der WM's lässt will ich hier wdm installieren. Leider gibt es kein ebuild dafür. 

Nun habe ich mir die Quellen geholt beim kompilieren meldeter aber ihm fehlen die libwraster und Wing's. 

Weiß jemand wo ich die bekommen kann?? Emerge liefert leider keine ergebnisse dafür.

Danke für eure tipps

mfg

----------

## Basti_litho

falls es jemanden interesiert:

die libwraster ist im WindowManger dabei.

mfg

----------

